
Ask HN: Is there anything I can do to get severance? Please help - hollaur
I&#x27;m a temp employee for Cisco.<p>My verbally abusive and ageist manager does not like me at all, because she&#x27;s a control freak and wants a yes-woman. I&#x27;m not a yes-woman. I care too much about the work I do.<p>Now, my firm has let me know she&#x27;s letting me go at the end of the week, with only two weeks pay (no severance), during the worst time of year to find another job.<p>I don&#x27;t have a savings.<p>It kills me how little Cisco cares about its &quot;blue badges,&quot; yet boasts about being the best place to work.<p>I hate corporate BS.<p>Is there anything I can do to get severance?
======
cameron_b
In short, no.

Severance is built in to contractual employment agreements up front. Being a
temp employee limits your options.

You have a great opportunity if you choose to see it that way. Experience at
Cisco ( no matter your quality of experience at Cisco ) will likely have
changed your prospects. You might be surprised to find hiring managers and
recruiters who would say that this is a hard time of year to find people to
hire.

So, What type of work are you looking for?

~~~
hollaur
Thank you for your response!

I'm looking for marketing positions, preferably at a startup.

------
omar_a1
Do file for Unemployment Insurance. It might not apply to your role or
circumstances, but it's worth exploring if you don't have savings. (NB: Some
employers reject legitimate unemployment claims as a matter of course. It
often may be successfully appealed even without a lawyer, but the appeals
process can take months.)

